# DSP Programmierung (DirectX und/oder VST)



## NBOne (30. August 2006)

Hi,

ich suche Informationen zur DSP Programmierung von DirectX bzw. VST Instrumenten oder Effekten. Ich habe das vor ein paar Jahren schonmal mit dem Buzztracker gemacht und einen kleinen Harddiskrecorder programmiert, für die Buzz Effekte gab es aber auf der Buzz Homepage sehr gute Tutorials und Beispiele. So etwas in die Richtung konnte ich für VST oder Direct X Plugins leider nicht finden.

Kann mir jemand Bücher oder Internetseiten empfehlen die sich mit der Materie VST oder DirectX Programmierung oder der Programmierung von DSP Algorithmen allgemein beschäftigen.

Danke für eure Mithilfe,

Johannes


----------



## chmee (30. August 2006)

DSP Programmierung, hm keine Ahnung.
Aber hier VST SDK Tutorials: http://www.axiworld.be/vst.html

mfg chmee


----------



## NBOne (1. September 2006)

Vielen Dank, sowas in der Art hab ich gesucht!


----------



## PeteProgram (8. September 2006)

Zahlreiche Links zu Tutorials/Code etc. findest Du hier:

http://www.musicdsp.org


----------

